# Cheap run in sheds and shelters



## mydaddysjag (Jun 18, 2010)

I know i've started this topic before, but now that Im looking for it, of course I cant find it.

Im looking for cheap ideas and plans for "permanant" run in sheds and shelters. Not looking for the cattle panels with tarps, more so the wooden run ins, small barns, etc. Looking at things under $1000 for small bar, under $500 for run in shed. I know someone on here makes small run ins that look like big dog houses, but cant for the life remember who it is.

Im the near future there are going to be some pleasant changes with my horses, and we're trying to plan out a few things.


----------



## Ellen (Jun 18, 2010)

I see you are in PA. Are you near any Amish communities? We had metal siding panels cut to our specifications and found the manufacturers in Millersburg to be extremely reasonable. Russ just put up the structure, took the measurments and had the roofing and sides cut to specs. Simply nail them on. Roughly $500 for a 3 sided run in.

My friend used a car port with barn siding as well. Not as asthetically pleasing, but does the trick!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a hint when doing a search that I just learned this week: Once you enter the search word(s) and hit "GO" and see the responses, look in the upper right corner for a drop down menu and select "BY RELEVANCE". Otherwise it seems to list everything you looked at or responded to recently.


----------



## Marty (Jun 18, 2010)

We built this two stall pole barn, mostly Dan did it all himself for under $500. It is out of osb, 4 X 4's and 2 X 4's with a tar and shingle roof. Then I went back and used some left over insullation we had from the main barn. The vinal siding for it ran just about $300.


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2010)

We made metal sheds. Mine are small though, 4.5' x6'x9'. We used 1" square tubing for the frame and then the 3' propanel siding.


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 18, 2010)

I was most likely the person you where thinking of or at least I think so. I had *LOTS* of emails requests of my really cute "mini" barns that where 6x8 4 sided run-in's that looked like glorified dog houses that cost around $100-$150 each to make.

sorry but dont know how to post pics... so email for them.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 18, 2010)

My husband went to the local lumber yard and got post that were not as straight as the others. They gave him a great dael on steel that was left over from projects . He used that for the roof and tongue and grove boards for the side. This ran him about $300 and three minis can get inside.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas. I didnt know you could search by relevance, I'll keep that in mind because I can never seem to find the old threads im looking for since we switched to the new forum layout.

Marty, it was your little barn I was thinking of to use as a barn. I cant remember, is it 10x20 or 24x24?

Mindylee, it was your little barns I was thinking to make one or two of to use in the pasture as a run in shed, I went ahead and sent you an email. How tall are they? (wondering If Im going to be able to stand in them to muck them out?)

I think the hardest part for us is going to be doing the shingles. My family is pretty good at building, but none of us are roofers lol.

Marty, wanna send Dan down my way for a weekend project? lol

Yesterday we spend a few hours tearing down my old shelter from when we had horses here before. Actually, the neighbor started ripping it apart while we were in pittsburgh, and unfortunately trashed most of the salvageable materials. We are in the process of acquiring more ground, and moving property lines around, but we're still in the surveying part. They decided that since that my shelter was going to be on their property once the surveying was done and approved that they would take it upon themselves to sledge hammer the shelter down now... Our plan was to disassemble it before everything was final and reuse the materials.. We did get there before they demolished everything, and managed to save my two 12' gates, some of my field fencing and posts, and some of the 4x4's and 2x4's. I think we saved some of the aluminum we had on the roof too, but not sure if we will be able to straighten it back out. Their method of removing it was to stand inside the shelter with a 4x4 and thrust it up at the roof to loosen the nails, then use a sledge hammer to bust apart the studs.

Needless to say, were pretty upset with said neighbor...


----------



## candycar (Jun 19, 2010)

"I think the hardest part for us is going to be doing the shingles. My family is pretty good at building, but none of us are roofers lol."

Why don't you go with the tin roof? We had shingles on ours put on by my BIL, who has done many roofs, and we got a leak. We got some colored tin siding and put that over the shingles and it fixed the leak. It is real easy too, only took about 1 hour to get it up. I would put plywood down first and the tin on top. The plywood deadens the noise from rain and helps with condensation.	Just a thought.


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 19, 2010)

Here are some cool mini shelters, i was just going to post pictures but i decided you would like the info/price for them

mini shelters


----------



## Karma (Jun 19, 2010)

One word --- pallets. I found a few websites that show how to build sheds (chicken coops, wood racks, storage sheds, etc.) and adapted the design for the minis. I don't have a website storage place for pics or I'd show you mine. Here are the urls for 'building with pallets:'

http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/

There are several styles to choose from the above url.

http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletWoodShed/

Same site, more styles...

And this is the best looking of all pallet sheds:

http://www.oklahomahistory.net/palletshed.html

I found the above site just recently and he uses bolts to tie the pallets together. Next shed I'll use bolts.

Some sites show you how to pull the pallets apart to use the wood, but that's re-inventing the wheel for me.

Most pallets are about 4' square, just the size I can manage. They are already 'framed' so I fasten them together with nails or join them together with boards. Most of my sheds are 2 or 3(pallets) across the back and one on each end. I cover them with metal siding from a shed that fell down on our property. I build the roof higher in front by about 8 inches and cover with metal siding.

My only cost has been nails or screws. However, I did find the sheds I've already built leaked too much due to a horrible wind/rain/hail/thunderstorm that came through last week. I'm going to have to remove some of the siding and provide a moisture barrier with tar paper. I also need to build/re-build my chicken coop which was also damaged by this storm.

I also use pallets for fencing. They're the ideal height for minis and the better quality pallets are double sided and withstand even a mini stallion from pushing or trying to climb over them... But, I do have very well behaved stallions. 

Each stallion pen is 16' x 16' same length (approximately) as a cattle panel, which I also use for fencing and shelter building.

Oh, and the best thing is all the pallets I have found have been free. If you'd like to see pics of my sheds or fencing (each one gets better looking as I go <g>), let me know and I'll take some pics and send them to you.

Kari Masoner

Small by Design Miniature Horses

Brighton, CO


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, really interesting.................


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that Kari,I love to see things reused



.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 20, 2010)

I would love to see your pallet barns.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 21, 2010)

Try Tractor Supply Company. I bought the Lawnmowers Garage from them a couple of years ago for $300.00. It's 12' x 20' x 8' You can set it up were just the two long sides are up or you can install the back wall for a 3 sided building. If anything happened to the canvas you could always go out and buy aluminum siding to put on the frame.


----------

